# Dumbos fry :)



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz0YvtcDkFU&feature=youtu.be Enjoy watching my babys jijij:lol: Ill change my camera as soon I can jaja


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What size of tank do you have them in? 

Good job btw!


----------

